# Consola Peavey xr 8300



## pedro yamarte (Abr 6, 2016)

Saludos a todos, les comento que me llego a mi taller un xr 8300 toda desvalijada y desconozco los valores y numeración de dichas piezas faltantes transistores y resistencias, si alguien tiene el manual de servicio o esquemático del amplificador, que me lo pueda facilitar le estaré muy agradecido, he buscado y no he podido conseguir nada, gracias de antemano...


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 30, 2016)

Subiendo el manual de usuario, donde por lo que parece, el modelo 8300 y el 8600 son similares (el 1º vendría a serlo), así que al final, solo apareció el manual de esquemas del 8600.
Mejor que nada, vamos


----------

